# What should i give my fish for a treet?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I was thinking of geting something for my fish as a treet. I have mollies and platies. any ideas food wise?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you feed them now? Guppies are not fussy! Anything that isn't on the usual menu is a treat!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont have guppies. Curently i feed them flake food. I was thinking of geting something frozen but what do they eat?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

for treat and for conditioning i use hikari Frozen Bloodworms


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually most fish aren't picky, I would start with frozen bloodworms, you could also try frozen brine shrimp and if you can get it, there is this other frozen food, it's greens with brine shrimp mixed in. All my fish love this stuff.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok thanks


----------

